# How Much Fog Juice Do You Go Through in One Night?



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

So I've never used fog machines before and I have two 400 watt ones. I don't think I need a timer since they seem to already have one built in.
But I wondering just how much fog juice I should have on hand for the big night. I'll probably be running them for about 3 or 4 hours. Should I get a timer too?
How much do you guys end up using and what machines do you have?


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

From 5pm until about 9pm I might fill it up a second time and that is about 1/3 to half the standard bottle at the store. I tun three machines and have had 5 bottles last me 4 seasons.


----------



## fingers (Sep 4, 2012)

I ran mine for 15 seconds every minute, for a total of about 7 hours. Ran through a little o er 1 gallon. 1100 watt macine. I easily could have gone through 3-4 times that much ifi really wanted to fog out the place.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

I just bought my first fog machine, 400 watt Party City model no timer. I filled the tank and ran it on Saturday for a party and it was pumping fog into my cauldron for 6 hours straight and it still had some juice left. I bought the gallon of juice and I'll have plenty for Halloween and some left over for next year.


----------



## function12 (May 17, 2011)

I bought Froggy's fog juice last year and went through half a tank. I had to turn the fog down. That stuff is THICK!!


----------

